# NYC Poison Dart Frog Meeting Friday, April 17



## tazman2nj (Feb 8, 2014)

Julio Rodriguez will give a talk on general dart frog breeding techniques applicable to most species. This is a good opportunity to share your own tips for success or a refresher.

Don't forget to bring cuttings and other items for the auction. Proceeds go to dart frog conservation projects.

Jonathan Richardson has agreed to host this month's meeting at his apartment in Mid-Manhattan. Please contact Jonathan (347-296-6466) to RSVP and address if you need it. Please bring snacks, chips, beer, wine, etc. to share. We usually order a couple pies of pizza.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Anyone want this?

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...s/230722-fs-ft-20-long-29-gal-wood-stand.html


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

eos said:


> Anyone want this?
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...s/230722-fs-ft-20-long-29-gal-wood-stand.html


I can use it, i'm setting up a shrimp tank for the kids room. Guess it's gonna be a 20g haha. Are you coming to the meet?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

JonRich said:


> I can use it, i'm setting up a shrimp tank for the kids room. Guess it's gonna be a 20g haha. Are you coming to the meet?


Yea, I'll be there. I'll bring the stand... Do you want the 20 long with it too? we can talk payment/barter later


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

eos said:


> Yea, I'll be there. I'll bring the stand... Do you want the 20 long with it too? we can talk payment/barter later


I don't a tank for it. I believe PetCo has the $1/Gallon sale tho.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

JonRich said:


> I don't a tank for it. I believe PetCo has the $1/Gallon sale tho.


^^ What? You're missing a word there


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

eos said:


> ^^ What? You're missing a word there


lmaoo.. have*****


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

JonRich said:


> lmaoo.. have*****


Lol... ok cool... so just the stand right? And you're gonna get your own tank?

On another note... Is anyone bringing any live oak leaf litter?


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

I also need some live oak, sea grape and magnolia. 
I'm looking for pairs or sub adult groups of yumbatos imis, uakarii and banded imis


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

eos said:


> Lol... ok cool... so just the stand right? And you're gonna get your own tank?
> 
> On another note... Is anyone bringing any live oak leaf litter?


wait... you have a tank for it as well?

call me . 347-296-6466

And i also need leaf litter. magnolia, dwarf magnolia, live oak.

~Jon


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

im going to invest in a Magnolia tree for my backyard, leaves are in high demand lol


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

working on presentation, as a treat have a new morph to show you guys and a new frog as well.


----------



## Mistademas (Aug 7, 2012)

If anyone can't get leaves and wants us to bring to the show on Sunday, feel free to email me at [email protected]

I have Sea Grape, Magnolia, and Oak. Not bringing dry goods to the show, but would be happy to bring for anyone. 

Paul
Custom Vivarium and Terrarium Displays and Supplies


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

if anyone needs Supplements I will have Dendrocare & Naturose, also can bring most of the following frogs. See you guys tomorrow. 
*Oophaga* Sylvatica "San Lorenzo" 5 month old Trio, 1K
2 month old San Lorenzo Froglets X2, 300ea, or 150 off if all 5 Sanlos are Taken
Oophaga Histrionica Bullseye Froglet- $1250(1X)
Oophaga Histrionica Red Head Froglets- $450 Ea(3X)-SOLD-
Oophaga Grannulifera Baru Female- $400(1X)
3 Baru Juvis at $350 Ea (3X)
Oophaga Pumilio Colon Mimitimbi trio of large juvis- $150Ea (2X), Lone Male Mimitimbi $150 (1X) 1.0.2 @ $425
Oophaga Pumilio Colon Drago 2.1 Prob -$270 (1X)
Oophaga pumilio Black Jeans Froglets- 100 Ea (3X) -SOLD-
Oophaga Pumilio Cristobal WC Strictly 1.2- $250 Trio (3X)
Oophaga Pumilio Esperanza Female WC(nice all blue) -$90(2X)
Oophaga Pumilio Red Cemetary Basti Female WC-$100(1X)
Oophaga pumilio Almirante Calling male & 2 unsexed Juvis- $250
Oophaga Pumilio Loma Colubre Male WC- $115 (1X)
*Dendrobates* Leucomelas Large Juvis- 35 Ea, 4 @ 130 (10X)
Dendrobates Tinctorius Robertus F1 Trio- $375 for 3 froglets(3X)
Dendrobates Tinctorius Matecho Juvis $45 Ea(8X)
Dendrobates Tinctorius Patricia Froglets $25 Ea(8X)
Dendrobates Tinctorius Vanessa Froglets $40 Ea
Dendrobates Tinctorius Azureus Froglets $25, [email protected] $45(2X)
Dendrobates Auratus Super Blue(SUbs)- $40 Ea, 4 @ 150(12X)
Dendrobates Auratus Turquise- $35 Ea, 4 for 130(10X)
*Phyllobates* Terribilis Yellow Large froglets $40 Each (2X)
Phyllobates Terribilis Mint- Large Froglets $45 Ea (10X)
*Adelphobates* Castaneoticus Froglets- $175 Ea (X4)
*Ranitomeya* Arena Blanca UE Subs- $75 Ea (4X)
Ranitomeya Vanzolini Subs- $60Ea, 3 for $170 (1X)
Ranitomeya Varadero Large Froglets- 3 for $140 (2X)
Ranitomeya Standard Lamasi Prob Female- $200 (1X) -SOLD-


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello All, 

Looking forward to seeing everyone later on today. Meet starts at 7pm (at that point there will be free parking on 37th, between 10th and 11th for those driving in). Please pay attention to the parking signs, there is a small section on the right side that you can't park anytime. So make sure you park where it states "No Parking Anytime , sept 7pm-8am). 

I'll pick up 2 pizza pies. One with just cheese and one pepperoni. No cost to anyone, but i am helping my 1st grader with a metamorphosis observation at school and i'm looking for tads. Anyone that can spare a tad would be great. You can even get the froglet back once it morphs out. 

Looking forward to Julio's presentation of froggy sexy time. Sounds fun and informative. 

Pets are welcomed for those that sometimes have their tag along dog or in George's case "hand trained frog". 

My kids will be at the grandparent's , but i'm not opposed to having members bring their kids. Please note, there will be drinking at this meet as usual. So no underaged drinking for you young froggers <~ disclaimer. 

See everyone later. If you have any questions , i can be reached at 2347-296-6466

~Jon


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

maybe someone could take some pics. since won't be there maybe pics of julio's frogs he wants to show off.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

haha, not my frogs, just newly described ones and some that are not yet described


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Julio said:


> haha, not my frogs, just newly described ones and some that are not yet described


well damn, talk about a sneak peak. 

Ps: Whatever is left behind is mineeeeee


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

The kids wont be there? Kayla will be sad. Haha


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

fishieness said:


> The kids wont be there? Kayla will be sad. Haha


When the weather gets warmer they migrate south, Staten Island. I welcome the rest, i've been experiencing back and muscle spasms lately, helps not having to pick kids up and chase them down.. I can't even drink today  due to the meds.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

If anyone has extra flies to sell, i'll take a culture or 2 if you're bringing.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

JonRich said:


> well damn, talk about a sneak peak.
> 
> Ps: Whatever is left behind is mineeeeee


just pics, they are not coming to the meeting, hahaha.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

What you talking bout Willis !!


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

I would of been just happy seeing pics of the pics.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Some pix from last night


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I have to make the effort and try to attend one of these meetings.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

The aftermath .


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Few more pix .


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Jon

Thank you very much for hosting!!
looking forward to the next one


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Always a good time!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Not a problem at all. Thanks for coming . Thanks for the presentation Julio!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Anytime!....


----------

